# First reasonable looking sunday in a while - your plans



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Car hasn't seen a wash in 3 months and looks like an agricultural vehicle :doublesho

Got a full itinery planned for tomorrow if the met office are to be proven right and a nice day is in the offing

Wheels off, brakes, arches,wheels cleaned, rubber dressed
Full wash, snow foam, two buckets etc.
Interior vacuumed and leather cleaned and protected
Windshield cleaned and sealed
Exhaust tips polished
Top up the FK1000p


Anybody else looking forward to tomorrow?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

got my van in need of a good seeing to. planning full wash, clay, polish. to get it ready for lettering. hope we have a decent day


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

well, i gave mine a quick wash today to get the worst of the salt off etc, tommorrow ive got to fit, two new rear shocks, two new engine mounts, take out and refit some spacers under the seats, adjust my rear anti roll bar and give it a coat of waxoyl which i didnt get get a chance to do before the snow came....yeh, think thats about it....lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not looking good up here for tomorrow High winds and rain


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my car looks like its had a salt dip. wash and wax top up tomorrow. did the interior in the warehouse after work today.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hopefully get out with the camera and take some nice pics somewhere or if I can't be bothered I may clean my dads car which looks terrible at the moment...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hoping to clean my car, my dads and also a Clio 197 round for a quick wash and layer of protection for the rest of winter


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

going swimming first thing,then clean girlfriends car and van if i get time.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Clean summer wheels and dump in shed. 

Then on to the car... Wheels, Autofoam x 2, 2BM, Dry & QD.


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

Nickos said:


> Clean summer wheels and dump in shed.


toilet broke?:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the_prophet said:


> toilet broke?:lol:


quality.:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

the_prophet said:


> toilet broke?:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Luckily it was dry this afternoon, so I managed to do the following:

1. Pre-Wash with Valet-Pro Foam
2. Full Wash 2 BM ins. ages on the wheels.
3. Topped up the Werksat AJT on the Paintwork
4. Topped up the wheels with Zaino Z-CS
5. Interior was cleaned with APC and dressed with 303
6. Leather Treated
7. Full Vacuum
8. Tyres dressed with Blackfire Tire Gel.

So tomorrow I am looking forward to a nice drive in a clean car


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gonna hopefully give the car a thorough wash, quick clay, maybe a quick coat of SRP then put some of my new Zymol Titanium on, or maybe some of my new megs #16, ahh probably half and half.

Should keep me going till the weather is good enough for a full g220 session


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

give the IQ a foam, wash and a wax top up. nothing majorly special, just 2 get it clean again


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Going to give my step dads Alfa a quick wash and top up of Red Mist.
Then do the same for my ST and also hopefully do the interior if I have time. 

:detailer:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well today was alright but the hose burst off the tap 4 times and absolutely soaked the kitchen and bathroom - so nothing tomorrow


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Just need to give mine a quick touchless wash, then might try out some sample products on the 'rents beemer


----------



## Nigel Hill (Dec 23, 2009)

ill give car a quick once over, then off up to junction 38, m1 for team source meeting to discuss the up and coming show season


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be washing the car


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> got my van in need of a good seeing to. planning full wash, clay, polish. to get it ready for lettering. hope we have a decent day


i wouldnt seal/wax it until the writing is on


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Wash it
Dry it
&
Wax it - Both wheels and car with 915 .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 3 Year olds party tomorrow with bouncy castle!.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

David said:


> i wouldnt seal/wax it until the writing is on


that's why he wrote clay, wax and polish. unless he was using the likes of SRP for the polish stage, he's right.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Car's not been cleaned for couple of weeks and its black. So will be:

VP OPW x2 with gilly
Foam wheels and arches with SDG
Wash with 902, dry and polish&seal glass with carlack
Seal wheels with PB sealant
Polish exhaust.

Might also give engine a wipe down with an MF and some QD.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Spent today sorting my koi pond filters so I can hopefully play on the cars tomorrow, if the weather holds!

Well my Nilfisk PW arrived this week, along with my Autobrite foam lance and snow foam last week, so I'm itching to give those a go!

So:
- Pre-Rinse
- Snow Foam
- Dwell
- Rinse
- Wash
- Rinse
- Touchless dry with carwashnwax machine
- Probably then wax (not sure which yet)
- then a few last bits, chrome, windows, etc, etc

Then on my 4x4 and neighbours cars, I might just do a snowfoam, dwell and rinse for the hell of having a play!



Regards,
Clive.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will be detailing this:


























:detailer:
:buffer:
:driver:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ooh very nice Glyn, are you the lucky owner?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Spent today sorting my koi pond filters so I can hopefully play on the cars tomorrow, if the weather holds!
> 
> Well my Nilfisk PW arrived this week, along with my Autobrite foam lance and snow foam last week, so I'm itching to give those a go!
> 
> ...


sounds good Clive, don't forget some piccys  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> I will be detailing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interior looks pretty tidy already


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Whether it is wet or dry I will be washing My own and my Wifes cars tomorrow and I cannot wait. I am like a child on Christmas eve, just desperate to get up tomorrow and get them done for the first time in about 8 weeks.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> that's why he wrote clay, wax and polish. unless he was using the likes of SRP for the polish stage, he's right.


i didnt say he was 

i said not to, as i know what happens when you do, merely a point to make clear to him


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Ooh very nice Glyn, are you the lucky owner?


All will be revealed soon


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> All will be revealed soon


I love that interior, I hope you have some LTT protector to go on the leather?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

David said:


> i didnt say he was
> 
> i said not to, as i know what happens when you do, merely a point to make clear to him


:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

ssshhhhhh...... you'll spoil it..........!!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I am going to get up to a cooked Breakfast and then attack two filthy cars and hope to find under all the grime, black paintwork and also charge the batteries , plus a level check 
followed by lunch and tv


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Car dirty but wedding stuff a higher priority... 7 weeks today! Yikes!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have decided to clean my numberplate and rear lights. Roads are still so salty.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Have only got a couple hours spare but will give it a quick once over and get some more wax on. The interior's in much more need of a clear-out!


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

acrebo said:


> Have only got a couple hours spare but will give it a quick once over and get some more wax on. The interior's in much more need of a clear-out!


second that! i need to give mine a quick wash and wax, if i get time to do the interior i will but i cant see it happening!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

OT on cable breakdown control


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

God i hope it is good mine has not been done in about 2 months and now i have a jet wash can't wait to get it out


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

same ^

shame the taps useless


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Car is getting a good clean tomorow inside and out, not been cleaned in 4 weeks
try out my new black baron drying machine and apply some of the new products bought over the last 4 weeks:thumb:
then after that the drive needs powerwashed and then tidy out the garage:thumb:

Watch this it will be raining when I get up:doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> My 3 Year olds party tomorrow with bouncy castle!.


Oh no the pikey delivery bloke for the bouncy castle emailed me earlier to say he hurt his leg so we can't have it. What a nightmare got a 3 year old who has talked MF nothing else for 3 weeks and 40 other kids a village hall and nothing for them to do. Will try and get an alternative but not looking good on a sunday


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be giving my car a clean tomorrow.

It hasn't had a proper wash since November!


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Back to work tomoro, can't wait, no snow about


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Working at 1pm.. still up at near 3am so doubt I'll be up early enough to wash it!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I've got to finish what I started yesterday, one rock hard Audi, going to be fun, nothing seems to be touching it polishing wise


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Well I'm up, looks sunny out there, bit of dew. Only one of my neighbours washes his own cars, so expect I'll be the only one out there. People seem to think its so unusual to wash a car in the winter.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my new Nilfisk pressure washer I ordered, and don't fancy washing it without it as it's not been cleaned for a while.. not a happy chappy.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good outside - Just going to finish my Bacon/beetroot sandwich and go get some cleaning done :thumb: Only a quick one today so,

Snow Foam
Little bits and bobs with detail brush
Wheels and tyres cleaned
Rinse car and re-foam
2BM
Rinse
Wax top up

Not going to machine the car till the spring as i need a few more hours than is available at this time of year


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

trying to gather the energy. had a date with stella last night and now shes making me pay for it.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

wheels and mums car done, i think mine is due a foam at the least......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooh, I've been out with Stella before and she is a biatch the next day


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

just done a 2BM took me an hour and half. My brother then decided to jetwash his car right next to mine while I have b'fast. Its covered again!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Car hasn't seen a wash in 3 months and looks like an agricultural vehicle :doublesho
> 
> Got a full itinery planned for tomorrow if the met office are to be proven right and a nice day is in the offing
> 
> ...


Definitely - later on today - prob after lunch..!

Full snow foam pre-wash and power wash, underside and arches (wheels on).
2BM wash with MF mitt.
Dry, Zaino Z6 wipe down.
Z8 final wipe down.
Dress trim with Autoglym Bumper Gel.
Dress tyres with Megs Hot Shine.
Polish exhaust tips with Megs NZT.

:thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just popped into the room to grab my 425 sample to mist the paint. Done the wash, wheels and two foams! Also did a lower half foam with the SDG and worked a treat, pleased with the VP OPW as well. I need to re seal with windscreen with the carlack as well.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just having a break after washing the car. tell you what the tardis was needed in force today!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Off to the gf's in 2 hours, so haven't got time. Such a lovely day out there too.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

my neighbour moaned cos he said im making the street an ice rink......it was 5 degrees, ****


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

ksm1985 said:


> my neighbour moaned cos he said im making the street an ice rink......it was 5 degrees, ****


I've had no water freeze on me. Just finished doing 2 cars as well. The sun is working wonders today!
Some people moan for the sake of moaning.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice car  where are you from


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just finished, done 4 hours out there! Also wiped the engine bay down and applied some 425, tried my FK Top Kote sample on the tyres as they looked brown and dry. The windscreen needed some more Carlack as it had worn off in only a few weeks, rest of car was fine. Having soup, bread/cheese and doritos now. Starving!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Just got in as well from first clean of the new year:detailer:

A quick QD to finish with FK #425 and the FK1000P applied in December is looking as good as new. Roll on spring.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Tim, I was a bit unsure of the 425 sample you sent, as it seemed to hologram. But today, using it in warmer weather it seems ok. Might be due to the fact last time i used it it was 1C lol. I had to let the car idle to stop the water freezing.

I still have a large bottle of the megs 125 QD but might change to the FK cos I find the megs leaves a film on the glass and does seem more of a solvant/sealant.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah that will definitely be the reason. No quick detailers work when it's really cold as it's very difficult to remove the water content. You'll find in warmer weather it's a pleasure and leaves a very slick finish.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Managed to get the car foamed then washed and wheels cleaned and a final wipe down with some SP Show Detailer

It's nice and clean again


----------



## deano71 (Oct 12, 2009)

managed 4hrs today on the wifes x5[saphire black]jet washed..snow foamed..wheels cleaned while snow foam does its thing..washed with two bucket method using btbm..dryed with the blower..wipe down with z6 then a fresh coat of swissvax onyx..plastics dressed with black wow.:thumb::thumb:feels good but wife starting to give me greaf god help me when the weather gets better and the full details begin:buffer:time for some hot food and fluids:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

managed to wash, dry, wax with britemax, dress tires and trim and hoover out the scenic today.

as soon as i finished the sun came out :wall:

the neighbours think i'm mental


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I want to wash my car but I've got some stitches in my hand I don't fancy getting them all wet


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wear some gloves!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Wear some gloves!


True but water still gets in, I tried that in the shower 1st day I got em, 1 gloved shower effort bad times.

My bro has just arrived with my niece, I propose I'm on family duties today now!


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

I enjoyed today!

Got some more protection on the outside, got all the crap of the sills and arches and gave the inside a good working over.

Even got a new sticker on the rear!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got these done today


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Managed to give my car it's first wash of the year - Foamed, 2bm, did the wheels which took ages (really need to take them off and do a proper job).
Noticed some funny marks on the door and bonnet, so got the SN clay out and did the bonnet but it left some bloody marring  which I'm surprised at because I used lots of lube and didn't use much pressure.
So, just for fun, got some Swissvax CF on it and did the bonnet with a quick coat of BoS afterwards just to try it. Covered the marring up nicely and will do until I do the whole car with clay/polish/LSP whenever that may be.
Then gave the OH's Focus a quick wash, made easier by the VP Artemis holding up for what has been 3 months now. Good stuff that :thumb:

Roll on good weather again..............


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alxg said:


> Managed to give my car it's first wash of the year - Foamed, 2bm, did the wheels which took ages (really need to take them off and do a proper job).
> Noticed some funny marks on the door and bonnet, so got the SN clay out and did the bonnet but it left some bloody marring  which I'm surprised at because I used lots of lube and *didn't use much pressure*.
> So, just for fun, got some Swissvax CF on it and did the bonnet with a quick coat of BoS afterwards just to try it. Covered the marring up nicely and will do until I do the whole car with clay/polish/LSP whenever that may be.
> Then gave the OH's Focus a quick wash, made easier by the VP Artemis holding up for what has been 3 months now. Good stuff that :thumb:
> ...


that could of been the problem, should'nt need any pressure at all for claying


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

OK maybe that came out wrong, should have read "no more pressure than necessary to move the clay". As much as I have always used in the past...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a fair bit done today but none of it involved my car 

Fixed the outside light, Fixed en-suite toilet flush, fixed En-suite shower cubicle doors, hoovered house top to bottom and made a nice chicken casarole for tea!

Not to mention the usual daily morning muck out of two stables, muck picking the field, turning the horses out, sorting there hay and food out for the evening and then i'v not long got back in from bringing them back in from the field!

I have got the week off though so I would hope to get the car washed at some point this week depending on how long the bit of decorating I have planned takes.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Got a fair bit done today but none of it involved my car
> 
> Fixed the outside light, Fixed en-suite toilet flush, fixed En-suite shower cubicle doors, hoovered house top to bottom and made a nice chicken casarole for tea!
> 
> ...


you lay-about...........lol and the car is still dirty..........disgusting....!

:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Judas said:


> you lay-about...........lol and the car is still dirty..........disgusting....!
> 
> :thumb:


To be fair the car was cleaned friday morning in time for it's MOT:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> To be fair the car was cleaned friday morning in time for it's MOT:thumb:


damm.......lol

let you off, was/is the chicken nice?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Judas said:


> damm.......lol
> 
> let you off, was/is the chicken nice?


dunno the missus hasnt finished roasting the potatoes and parsnips yet!:thumb:

oops. infact as i typed that i got called to help dish up!

laters:spam:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I was at work lol. If its nice tomorrow i might wash mine.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

gave mine a wash ,with lovely sour power shampoo 

and rims a coat of rimwax for some protection and shine lol

do interior tomorrow if weather good


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, had good intentions, but ended up not doing a great deal


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

had a good days detailing today. even had time to try a new wax out (see the review in the wax section).


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I foamed and washed the Audi (used the Espuma Revolution on the wheels for the first time), dried and cleaned under the arches and sills. Dried with some diluted Demon Shine (50:50 in spray bottle).

Then did the MX5, same again (although used the last of my Bilberry on the wheels). Dried with some Demon shine again (same method). Then a quick layer of Blue Velvet, from the panel pot someone at Dodo Juice sent me (along with a couple of stickers), on the boot and bonnet.

2CV is still *filthy* from it's use in the snow for a couple of weeks, but that will have to wait for next weekend - was knackered after doing two cars!


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

had a busy day out cleaning my Leon.
Foamed and washed with 2BM,tyres and wheels and arches cleaned, clayed and washed again, then dryed.
then lime prime on the DA and a layer a wax to finish it off, 
oh and glass cleaned in and out and all trim and tyres, arches and grills dressed

chillin with a beer now thinking how much my arms are going to ache tomorrow!


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I gave my A3 a quick snow foam and wash using 2BM. Dried off and noticed a nasty stone chip on the bonnet which is right through to the metal. Gutted, but will look into repairing it, along with some clear coat that's chipped off the A pillar & attracts the dirt.

Planning on leaving the car until March time and doing a full detail. Car really needs a clay, that will wait though. Alloys are filthy but they will be done in March properly and prepped for the summer!

Scott


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a good day all in all, car clean for the first time in months. 

Good job I had the wheels off, one of the rear coil springs has snapped at the base of the spring, bloody BMWs.

Nothing too serious, the spring is still very firmly in place, no clunking or noise at all.

Time to order some Eibach replacements I think.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well I managed to give both the motors a wash on Thursday, both hoovered out and plastics washed with APC etc, then both snowfoamed, rinsed, washed, rinsed and dried then wipe down with Megs Last Touch, tyres had a splash of TW tyre black gel on them, then today done the beetle again as I spent a couple of hours giving the alloys a good do, bilberry soaked, aggitated with a variety of brushes, rinsed, dried and then sealed and topped of with a coat of wax, as I had the hose out rinsed it down again, washed using simoniz wash and wax (teh yellow stuff, I rate that for a quick wash with a little added protection built in, foams well, and cleans well imho) rinsed back down again and towel dried, tyres given another coat of tyre black, so both cars looking presentable again at last!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Today I cleaned:
- my 4x4 - first snow foam go ever, rinsed, left wet (was just to try to remove some salt/muck off it, as other half taking it off road (again!) tomorrow...
- my Leon (snow foam, dwell, rinse, wash 2BM, touchless dry, CG Speed detailer)
- neighbours Volvo, pretty much same as above (neighbour pretty much did it using my gear)
- other neighours father in law's Citroen, snow, dwell, rinse, 2BM wash, dry
- same neighbours Audi TT, 2BM, dry, SRP, last touch...

Was a day for a bit of experimenting with the snow foam, so none of the above cars got 'proper' attention, but was fun all the same!

Pic of my car with it's first ever snowfoam on....
ps, seeing the threads on snowfoam and its effectiveness or lack of, I'm going to see if I can get my set up so snow foaming is as easy as possible so it's little more effort than a normal wash......










Regards,
Clive.


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

Only managed a wash today (and found my hose reel had split - no doubt due to freezing). Had trouble getting the car dry though as it was still pretty cold, despite the sunshine. Also discovered my QD doesn't like th cold much either.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I can proudly say I cleaned the rear numberplates and lights on our cars. Hardly seems worth it as they are still griting the roads. 

Plus I had more important things to finish. I finished grouting the new wetroom I have been fitting in the en suite, no more manky shower tray and horrid screens. Can't wait to try the new remote control that came with it and the 8 body jets I installed as well.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I detailed a white Skyline today! Owner was over the moon at the final results:wave:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I managed to give mine a half decent seeing too, gave it a 2 bucket wash with AG shampoo & conditioner, done the top half, then the bottom half, then re-done the whole car again for good measure, rinsed & dried, 1 coat of SRP, 1 coat of Collintie 915, dressed the tyres with Megs endurance and got the windscreen polished with a layer of AG glass polish, then it started to spit a bit and was going dusk so I never got chance to do the interior or the rest of the glass.

Its really in need of a good de-tar and clay though, seems to have picked up a lot of crap around the wheel arches over the winter, it still looks miles better than it has done for the last few weeks though.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Pics of wat I acheived yesterday, foam, wash, dry, QD, wheels thoroughly cleaned, sealed and waxed, tyres dressed, job done, that will do for weekly cleans until spring time and a full detail bekons 



















It'll do for the time being at least.


----------

